# christmas card templates



## Southerngal (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone have an idea on where I can get a good program for christmas card templates in 5x7 and 4x6 format.....not cheesy ones....?


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Sep 7, 2007)

Avery and HP have all kinds of stuff on their sites.


----------

